# What chainsaw boots does everyone recommend?



## Malaka * * * (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just wondering what brand of boots seem to be the best for light weight and durability. 

also what trousers do people recommend?


----------



## charlieh (Aug 13, 2007)

*stihl kit is pretty hard to beat*

I have the Stihl/elten ankle boots, which are really comfortable. I also have a pair of husky light 24 chainsaw wellies for muddier sites, not sure how they came up with the 'light' part in the name as they are really heavy.

as regards the trousers, Stihl Hi-flex are brilliant but pricey, a lot more comfortable and cooler than my husky chaps that i now have as a reserve pair. But the stihl trousers are ok to wear for prolonged periods of time i just got fed up with the chaps

Charlie

Also welcome to the site! its a great resource


----------



## Bermie (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the SIP chainsaw boots, but then again I don't work in a lot of rain! They are not massively heavy, you could wear them for landscape work and not look wierd... and relatively inexpensive compared to some of the others, under 100pounds. 
Stihl hi-flex trousers, nice and flexible, not too heavy. Worth the cost.


----------



## clearance (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site, limey myself, from Huddersfield, way, way back, so I talk normal and wear pants.


----------



## BostonBull (Aug 13, 2007)

Wescos and Carharts....not chainsaw protective, either of them but the bots are worth every penny!

Malaka huh? You Greek?

Malaka Yourself! lol

One of my best buds growing up was greek...........


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Aug 14, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Malaka huh? You Greek?
> 
> Malaka Yourself! lol
> 
> One of my best buds growing up was greek...........



Ha! my exact thoughts. Malakia, pusti


----------



## BostonBull (Aug 14, 2007)

OTG BOSTON said:


> Ha! my exact thoughts. Malakia, pusti



They say great minds think alike!:yoyo:


----------



## Malaka * * * (Aug 15, 2007)

*Ha.*

No, I'm not greek, I had a greek flatmate a couple of years ago. He always called me it. Why, what does it mean?

P.S. Please tell me what boots you recommend. Thanks.


----------



## charlieh (Aug 15, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malakas 

do you still know the flat mate?:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## Malaka * * * (Aug 15, 2007)

*I was joking, of course I know what it means.*

Thanks anyway :yoyo:


----------



## BostonBull (Aug 15, 2007)

Malaka * * * said:


> No, I'm not greek, I had a greek flatmate a couple of years ago. He always called me it. Why, what does it mean?
> 
> P.S. Please tell me what boots you recommend. Thanks.





BostonBull said:


> Wescos and Carharts....not chainsaw protective, either of them but the bots are worth every penny!




As mentioned in the post above......Wesco makes the best boots money can buy!


----------



## Bermie (Aug 15, 2007)

Umm...ace boy is in the UK so chainsaw protective boots and trousers are mandatory, your wescos and carharts won't cut it over there!!


----------



## Stihl User (Aug 15, 2007)

I use red wings..........also use them to climb.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 15, 2007)

*Karl who?*

I wear a pair of Karl Kuemmerling climbing boots, made by Red Wing Shoe company. I bought a pair of Wescos around the same time ('89) but gravitated toward the Kuemmerlings because they were much lighter. When they wear out, I'll start on the Wescos.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2007)

*try this thread*



Malaka * * * said:


> I'm just wondering what brand of boots seem to be the best for light weight and durability.
> 
> also what trousers do people recommend?




http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=51409

I believe this thread may be of interest to you. Some of your countrymen chimed in as well. For my part the best I have used are Viberg linsmens.
http://www.viberg.com/lineman.htm


----------



## Jumper (Aug 16, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=51409
> 
> I believe this thread may be of interest to you. Some of your countrymen chimed in as well. For my part the best I have used are Viberg linsmens.
> http://www.viberg.com/lineman.htm



Yup


----------



## Malaka * * * (Aug 18, 2007)

Mitchell said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=51409
> 
> I believe this thread may be of interest to you. Some of your countrymen chimed in as well. For my part the best I have used are Viberg linsmens.
> http://www.viberg.com/lineman.htm




Unfortunately these boots are made in USA and aren't very readily available in the UK. Over here we mostly have brands like Elten, Haix and Lavoro. I'm thinking about Haix protector or Elten Hydrofell.


----------



## Jumper (Aug 18, 2007)

Malaka * * * said:


> Unfortunately these boots are made in USA and aren't very readily available in the UK. Over here we mostly have brands like Elten, Haix and Lavoro. I'm thinking about Haix protector or Elten Hydrofell.



Victoria, British Columbia, Canada actually. They ship anywhere-I had an order delivered to me in Afghanistan.

I just received a pair of these direct from AGO, great service plus I was able to get them in a shorter inseam than is normally found on most off the rack chainsaw pants.


----------

